# be lakor, is he the right size for a daemon prince?



## Colecash (Apr 15, 2010)

Heya, people since ive been out of the game for 15 years i have little experience with the new models, but *Be lakor *just looks like a mint piece of kit for a daemon prince, is he the right size? too big?

I hope the answer is hes just right because its a great model and he really looks the part of a old school daemon prince.

Ive already aquired a nugle prince and i think *be lakor* offsets him as my lash prince.


----------



## FATHER NURGLE (Oct 10, 2009)

I Would Think So Just Use Some Green Stuff To Make Him Look Nurgerly And Hey Presto :mrgreen:


----------



## Colecash (Apr 15, 2010)

im playing a chaos undivided warband so, i actually will use him as a lash prince, while the nurgle prince will be my cc go to guy(competitive but still usable in hobbyleague without making them cry to much).

I.e. nurgle prince is former chaos lord, be lakor model will be the former chaos sorcerer - type fluff setup.


----------



## solkan (Apr 24, 2008)

Be'lakor's just fine. He looks a little scrawny compared to the powered armor wearing prince, but the height's about the same. _Everybody_ looks small compared to the Nurgle daemon prince.


----------



## Cynik (Apr 20, 2010)

I'm actually using him as my HQ atm for my CSM army and it's fine


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

well be'lakor *is* a daemon prince


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

The model is marginally shorter than the Chaos Space Marine daemon prince model, but since he -is- a daemon prince, Be'lakor is fair game for representing a daemon prince.


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

He is also one of the best models GW have one for a long long long time.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Orochi said:


> He is also one of the best models GW have one for a long long long time.


I dunno there was always......err.......umm........that none static posed boring model they did....you know the one, they were holding the thing........ok I give up


----------



## FATHER NURGLE (Oct 10, 2009)

Colecash said:


> im playing a chaos undivided warband so, i actually will use him as a lash prince, while the nurgle prince will be my cc go to guy(competitive but still usable in hobbyleague without making them cry to much).
> 
> I.e. nurgle prince is former chaos lord, be lakor model will be the former chaos sorcerer - type fluff setup.


Ok I Thought You Where Using Him In A Nurgle Army , As I Answered Befor I Think be lakor Is Perfect Size For A Daemon Prince , As If You Think About It Not All Daemon Princes Would Be The Same Size If They Where Real He... He... :biggrin:


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Hey he is perfect and unless he is to nurgle like you dont have do to much conversion i use mine as a slaanesh prince


----------

